# Hedgie in a Wheel Chair



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't know if anyone had seen this. It was only put up in August of this year.

Look at this little cutie go!


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

That was awesome!!! My 2 year old watched it with me and was just giggling up a storm telling me "mom, hog go vroom vroom and drive!!!" Lol.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I saw that before! It still makes me tear up, but in a happy, inspired way


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

awww that's cute


----------



## ilyxtinax (Nov 23, 2012)

oh gosh. i actually started tearing up. that poor little guy, im glad someone cared enough to make that wheelchair


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

These things always give me mixed feelings. Sometimes people really need to let their pets go when it's time instead of being selfish.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!

That is very similar to the one I was working on for Daisy. AWESOME!!

There totally needs to be more access for animal aid products!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How does he/she go to the washroom?? If its a male that strap covers his penial sheath and the poop would get all over that and so would urine....


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if they would make some for purchase. There are a lot of disabled animals in the world who would benefit from wheelchairs. It would enrich their lives.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

That's so sweet!  My boyfriend saw it with me and we thought it was the cutest thing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

momIImany said:


> I wonder if they would make some for purchase. There are a lot of disabled animals in the world who would benefit from wheelchairs. It would enrich their lives.


This is a hedgehog. Enriching their lives? They should have let him die when it was his time, instead of giving him a wheelchair which is the most unnatural thing for a hedgehog. Maybe it's possible with other animals without bothering their lives too much, but this is no life for the poor thing. He isn't able to ball up. He can't even move himself! They're nocturnal and run miles in a night. He can't even wheel. You can't watch him the whole night in his wheelchair trying to "run" around, and it doesn't look like something that you put on and just leave. He can't go to sleep in it if he wants.
This isn't "cute", it is selfish and it makes me sad.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

My apologies for sharing. I didn't mean to bring up any bad feelings. That's the last thing I intended. 

Does anyone know how to delete a post?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Katis228 said:


> My apologies for sharing. I didn't mean to bring up any bad feelings. That's the last thing I intended.
> 
> Does anyone know how to delete a post?


There's no need to apologize, it's not the first time I've seen something like this. It just gives me mixed feelings and it surprises me that people still think something like this is cute or amazing. It isn't. I mean, of course the hedgehog is cute, and yes it's wonderful people are willing to do this for him, but I don't think they should. People should learn to let go of their pet, and if you really love your pet, you will do what's best for him and not what's best for you. And in this case, I really don't see how a wheelchair could possibly be the best for him.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Draenog said:


> momIImany said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they would make some for purchase. There are a lot of disabled animals in the world who would benefit from wheelchairs. It would enrich their lives.
> ...


So if a hedgie's back legs are paralyzed, you think it's best to have it put down?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I do think Spiritwolves brings up an excellent point. Consideration of long term effects is always important. Will this little hedgie eventually have skin maceration with resultant ulceration, infection and potential septicemia? That is not an impossibility by any means. I have seen such devices used for cats and dogs and artificial limbs for horses. Such a hard decision; when to let go; especially when a loved pet is so alert. You don't need to apologize for posting something that is clearly public knowledge. How people respond is not under your control. I thank you for it as it is a matter that needs to be thought about as technology advances.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sar-uh said:


> Draenog said:
> 
> 
> > This is a hedgehog. Enriching their lives? They should have let him die when it was his time, instead of giving him a wheelchair which is the most unnatural thing for a hedgehog. Maybe it's possible with other animals without bothering their lives too much, but this is no life for the poor thing. He isn't able to ball up. He can't even move himself! They're nocturnal and run miles in a night. He can't even wheel. You can't watch him the whole night in his wheelchair trying to "run" around, and it doesn't look like something that you put on and just leave. He can't go to sleep in it if he wants.
> ...


It doesn't really matter what's wrong with the hedgehog (or any pet) in question; what matters is, will it be able to live a normal life like it's supposed to, will it still be able to do the basic things that's in their nature? When it comes to this case, think of this: hedgehogs are nocturnal. Will the hedgehog in question be able to run miles at night, as is basically the most important thing in their lives? Don't think so. Is it able to move like it should? Don't think so. It is only able to walk around when put in his wheelchair. One of these normally so independent creatures now can't even move himself without help. He can't even ball up, their first basic defence. Now tell me, how could this be possibly a "better life" for this little hedgehog?
Letting go is really hard, but sometimes people need to ask themselves those questions. It's about the animal, not about you, no matter how much you love your pet and yes it's hard, but your pet should always come first.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Could somebody please tell me how to delete a post? That's all that I'm asking. 

In this time of peace and celebration (Winter Solstice, The Festival of Lights, Christmas, Kwanza, etc..) All I thought I was posting was a video that was, at least in part, inspirational and might possibly give others a hopeful feeling. 

My use of the term 'cutie' was not meant to be naive or diminutive to the seriousness of this little soul's situation. I think hedgehogs are cute. That is all that was meant by the term. 

Again, my sincerest apologies to those whom this video bothered. I will not post anything of the like again. 

Could someone please direct me to any instructions on how to delete a post that one has created? I do not wish this post to cause further strife in this community.

Once again with deepest apologies,

Katie


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Why would you want to delete this? There's nothing wrong with a decent discussion and attention for things like this - both the good and the bad sides. The video doesn't really "bother" me in such an extreme way, I just think people should think more about their animals and less about themselves. You can't delete a post. You have to ask a moderator. And, like I said, why would you apologize for this. You only posted it, nothing wrong with that.

I wasn't exactly referring to your use of "cutie", just to all the comments made here and the people who said they thought this was cute/something like that.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Draenog said:


> Why would you want to delete this? There's nothing wrong with a decent discussion and attention for things like this - both the good and the bad sides. The video doesn't really "bother" me in such an extreme way, I just think people should think more about their animals and less about themselves. You can't delete a post. You have to ask a moderator. And, like I said, why would you apologize for this. You only posted it, nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I wasn't exactly referring to your use of "cutie", just to all the comments made here and the people who said they thought this was cute/something like that.


Nothing wrong with a good discussion. I was just unsure if anyone was particularly hurt by the idea behind the video. As long as you are okay with it, I am okay with it. I understand that there are strong emotions out there on both sides of the fence. That's the problem with text on a computer screen, you can never really determine the emotion or depth there of when reading it. 

I just felt bad, as someone who has yet to own their first hedgie (T minus 7 days  ) not being able to weigh in on the situation by using any personal experience. I hope I never have to experience that kind of heart breaking decision, but I understand that there have been those in this community who have and I respect them all the more for it.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm fine with it. English is not my first language so sometimes I might come off a bit ruder than I intended.
Also I don't only feel this way about this video, it's more in general. I've seen more video's like this one where I thought people took it too far. I've had pets put down and yes it is hard, but it's also part of your responsibility as an owner.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

aawee that poor hedgie.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I think this is fantastic and glad the post / thread has not been deleted / censored. Owners do have to make quality of life decisions, but opinions as to acceptable 'quality of life' are not universally shared. We all make the best decisions that we can. Often there isn't a clear 'right or wrong', or 'best time'. Owners decide these things. That video isn't a documentary of that owner and hedgehog. There are too many unknowns to bandy about informed conclusive opinions. My feeling is that this is probably a great owner with a 'healthy' and happy hedgie.

Please don't feel bullied into believing this was a bad post and link. It isn't.

Though sad the hedgie needs his wheelchair, it is cute also. Sad doesn't have to mean the end of the world.

If the owner of that hedgie has the extra time and space, I think it's great.

Sometimes an animal should be put down. Sometimes animals are put down needlessly. Sometimes animals are put down because the needs are beyond what the owner can provide. Sometimes animals are put down because it is 'convenient' to do so.
.............................................



> It doesn't really matter what's wrong with the hedgehog (or any pet) in question; what matters is, will it be able to live a normal life like it's supposed to, will it still be able to do the basic things that's in their nature? When it comes to this case, think of this: hedgehogs are nocturnal. Will the hedgehog in question be able to run miles at night, as is basically the most important thing in their lives? Don't think so. Is it able to move like it should? Don't think so. It is only able to walk around when put in his wheelchair. One of these normally so independent creatures now can't even move himself without help. He can't even ball up, their first basic defence. Now tell me, how could this be possibly a "better life" for this little hedgehog?


1. Yes, it does matter.
2. "normal life like it's supposed to" - Quite possibly acceptably so, as with other handicapped animals, and people too.
3. "run miles" - It might have a large area that serves as it's 'cage' and does in fact get to run around all night and eat and drink and maybe even have a 'drive through' house. I know nothing of the details of the situation. I lean toward thinking this animal has a great owner.
4. "better life" - Perhaps quite a nice life. Perhaps, with the right owner, a better life than lots of 'healthy' hedgies get with bad owners and third-rate conditions.

I don't mind the questions raised, but the arrogance of presuming the answers, and presuming the proper decisions of other people - now that's deplorable.

Love the video. Thanks.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

In my opinion, this isn't a proper life for a hedgehog. It's fine that you think otherwise, but that doesn't make me arrogant or anything like that.  Also, it doesn't seem you read my posts too well or understood them, since there are a lot of things you're saying that I actually said as well or already said something about.


----------

